# 18x8.5 Wheels



## VossGTO (May 5, 2007)

Hey, guys. "Newbie" here.

Will 245/40/18s fit on a 18x8.5 rim? And will there be any rubbing?

Thanks.


----------



## Mr Goat (Apr 10, 2007)

Yes and depends on the offset.

Scott


----------



## VossGTO (May 5, 2007)

Yeah, I got that now.

We need at least a 38 mm offset.


----------



## robo282 (Jun 21, 2006)

Will 45mm offset be fine with those rims as well?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

i have that size with a 38mm offset and with 1 or 2 adults in back, it will slide over the tire with mim rub but no cutting of the tire


----------



## rtviper (Jan 31, 2007)

VossGTO said:


> Hey, guys. "Newbie" here.
> 
> Will 245/40/18s fit on a 18x8.5 rim? And will there be any rubbing?
> 
> Thanks.





> That's what I have ordered. 35mm offset


:cool


----------

